# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  صدور معافیت تحصیلی مجدد

## کنکوری 96

سلام
یکی از دوستان یه سوالی داشتن ممنون میشم کسی اطلاعاتی داره جواب بده و از نگرانی درش بیاره .
ایشون تا دی ماه امسال 2/5 دانشجو پیام نور هستند و تو این مدت هم فقط شهریه پرداخت کردن و سر امتحانات و کلاس ها نرفتن و *هیچ واحدی رو هم پاس نکردن* . حالا میخوان انصراف بدن و برای کنکور 96 بخونن . ایا برای صدور معافیت تحصیلی جدید در رشته جدید مشکلی دارن ؟؟؟؟ البته ایشون قبلا از نظام وظیفه هم پرسیدن که بصورت زیر عکس جواب رو برام فرستادن .

----------


## Mahdi.T

> سلام
> یکی از دوستان یه سوالی داشتن ممنون میشم کسی اطلاعاتی داره جواب بده و از نگرانی درش بیاره .
> ایشون تا دی ماه امسال 2/5 دانشجو پیام نور هستند و تو این مدت هم فقط شهریه پرداخت کردن و سر امتحانات و کلاس ها نرفتن و *هیچ واحدی رو هم پاس نکردن* . حالا میخوان انصراف بدن و برای کنکور 96 بخونن . ایا برای صدور معافیت تحصیلی جدید در رشته جدید مشکلی دارن ؟؟؟؟ البته ایشون قبلا از نظام وظیفه هم پرسیدن که بصورت زیر عکس جواب رو برام فرستادن .


سلام
منظورتون اینه که دی ماه فارغ التحصیل میشن؟

----------


## کنکوری 96

> سلام
> منظورتون اینه که دی ماه فارغ التحصیل میشن؟


نه عزیز . ایشون ورودی 93 هستندو اصلا واحدی پاس نکردن که بخوان فارغ التحصیل بشن  و معافیت 5 ساله دارن . ( لطفا پیام خصوصی چک کنید )

----------


## Mahdi.T

> نه عزیز . ایشون ورودی 93 هستند و معافیت 5 ساله دارن . ( لطفا پیام خصوصی چک کنید )


تلگرام ندارم
معافیت تحصیلی مجدد هیچ ربطی نداره که توی دانشگاه قبلی شرایط چطوری بوده
طبق قانون فقط میشه دوترم مرخصی گرفت و بعد از این دوترم محدودیت هایی ایجاد میشه ولی معمولا وقتی که شهریه ثابت و متغیر پرداخت میشه واسه پیام نور دیگه زیاد مهم نیست و اذیت نمیکنن(البته این موضو بستگی به دانشگاه داره و باید از دانشگاه بپرسه)
در مورد انصراف هم هر وقت انصراف بده تا یک سال وقت داره تعین تکلیف کنه
یا بره سربازی یا بره دانشگاه
البته بهتره که وقتی تو رشته مد نظر قبول شد انصراف بده بالاخره کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه

----------


## کنکوری 96

> تلگرام ندارم
> معافیت تحصیلی مجدد هیچ ربطی نداره که توی دانشگاه قبلی شرایط چطوری بوده
> طبق قانون فقط میشه دوترم مرخصی گرفت و بعد از این دوترم محدودیت هایی ایجاد میشه ولی معمولا وقتی که شهریه ثابت و متغیر پرداخت میشه واسه پیام نور دیگه زیاد مهم نیست و اذیت نمیکنن(البته این موضو بستگی به دانشگاه داره و باید از دانشگاه بپرسه)
> در مورد انصراف هم هر وقت انصراف بده تا یک سال وقت داره تعین تکلیف کنه
> یا بره سربازی یا بره دانشگاه
> البته بهتره که وقتی تو رشته مد نظر قبول شد انصراف بده بالاخره کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه


میخواد انصراف بده چون میگه چه قبول شه چه خدای نکرد نشه کنکور 96 اخرین کنکورشه . 2 ترم مرخصی گرفته و بقیه انتخاب واحد میکنه و شهریه پرداخت میکنه و دانشگاه هم میگه مشکلی نیست . فقط شما از حرفاتون مطمئن هستین حتما ؟؟؟
و منظورتون از محکم کاری چیه دقیقا ؟مگه یک سال وقت نمیدن ؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*انصراف نده بهتره چون اگه انصراف بده باید 100% کنکور 96 قبول شه چون اگه یه بار دیگ بره دانشگاه بعد انصراف بده باید بره خدمت
چه کاریه میخواد انصراف بده؟ 
بزاره هروقت قبول شد انصراف بده*

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام
> یکی از دوستان یه سوالی داشتن ممنون میشم کسی اطلاعاتی داره جواب بده و از نگرانی درش بیاره .
> ایشون تا دی ماه امسال 2/5 دانشجو پیام نور هستند و تو این مدت هم فقط شهریه پرداخت کردن و سر امتحانات و کلاس ها نرفتن و *هیچ واحدی رو هم پاس نکردن* . حالا میخوان انصراف بدن و برای کنکور 96 بخونن . ایا برای صدور معافیت تحصیلی جدید در رشته جدید مشکلی دارن ؟؟؟؟ البته ایشون قبلا از نظام وظیفه هم پرسیدن که بصورت زیر عکس جواب رو برام فرستادن .


دوست شما مشکلی واسه انصراف نداره ! منتها باید طی سنوات مجاز انصراف بده !! یعنی نباید از مدت زمان تحصیلش تو دانشگاه 5 سال بگذره ! 

مثلا کارشناسی سنوات مجازش 5 ساله ! طی این 5 سال میتونه انصراف بده بعد اون 5 سال نمیتونه ! کاردانی هم سنوات مجازش 3 ساله ! 

در کل پیام نور و ازاد مشکلی واسه اینجور چیزا ندارن .. ایشون هم میتونه کنکور 96 هم کنکور 97 و هم 98 شرکت بکنه !! ولی بعد اون نمیتونه کنکور بده و باید تکلیفش رو مشخص بکنه ! 

منتها چون ایشون فقط 2.5 سال وقت دارن واسه پاس کردن واحداشون که مدت زمان کمیه ! من توصیه میکنم بهشون درساشون رو خیلی خوب بخونن و تو رشته مورد نظرشون تو کنکور قبول بشن ! و گرنه تو این مدت کم اون رشته رو نمیتونن پاس کنن و به هر جهت باید انصراف بدن و برن یه دانشگاه یا یه رشته جدید ! اینجوری عمرشون هم هدر میره !

----------


## Mahdi.T

> میخواد انصراف بده چون میگه چه قبول شه چه خدای نکرد نشه کنکور 96 اخرین کنکورشه . 2 ترم مرخصی گرفته و بقیه انتخاب واحد میکنه و شهریه پرداخت میکنه و دانشگاه هم میگه مشکلی نیست . فقط شما از حرفاتون مطمئن هستین حتما ؟؟؟
> و منظورتون از محکم کاری چیه دقیقا ؟مگه یک سال وقت نمیدن ؟


بله من مطمئنم چون شرایط خودمم همینجوریه
منظورم از محکم کاری اینکه چون قانون های نظام وظیفه به صورت غیرمنتظره تغیر میکنه(یعنی شب میخوابی صبح پامیشی میبینی قانون رو تغیر دادن یا یه قانون جدید اضافه کردن :Yahoo (4):  )ممکنه این فرصت یک ساله رو بکنن۶ماه بکنن۳ماه بکنن۱ماه
واسه همین میگم بهتره قبول بشه بعد اقدام کنه

----------


## Mahdi.T

> میخواد انصراف بده چون میگه چه قبول شه چه خدای نکرد نشه کنکور 96 اخرین کنکورشه . 2 ترم مرخصی گرفته و بقیه انتخاب واحد میکنه و شهریه پرداخت میکنه و دانشگاه هم میگه مشکلی نیست . فقط شما از حرفاتون مطمئن هستین حتما ؟؟؟
> و منظورتون از محکم کاری چیه دقیقا ؟مگه یک سال وقت نمیدن ؟


اینم لینک این موضوع تو نظام وظیفه
سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان انصرافی

----------


## کنکوری 96

> بله من مطمئنم چون شرایط خودمم همینجوریه
> منظورم از محکم کاری اینکه چون قانون های نظام وظیفه به صورت غیرمنتظره تغیر میکنه(یعنی شب میخوابی صبح پامیشی میبینی قانون رو تغیر دادن یا یه قانون جدید اضافه کردن )ممکنه این فرصت یک ساله رو بکنن۶ماه بکنن۳ماه بکنن۱ماه
> واسه همین میگم بهتره قبول بشه بعد اقدام کنه


خب دوست عزیز اینطوری نیست یکی که انصراف میداده براش اون موقع قانون یک ساله بوده رو بکنن 6 ماه . اگر بخوان تغییر بدن برای کسانی که بعد از تصویب اون قانون انصراف میدن قانون جدید اجرا میشه . درسته ؟؟

----------


## کنکوری 96

> دوست شما مشکلی واسه انصراف نداره ! منتها باید طی سنوات مجاز انصراف بده !! یعنی نباید از مدت زمان تحصیلش تو دانشگاه 5 سال بگذره ! 
> 
> مثلا کارشناسی سنوات مجازش 5 ساله ! طی این 5 سال میتونه انصراف بده بعد اون 5 سال نمیتونه ! کاردانی هم سنوات مجازش 3 ساله ! 
> 
> در کل پیام نور و ازاد مشکلی واسه اینجور چیزا ندارن .. ایشون هم میتونه کنکور 96 هم کنکور 97 و هم 98 شرکت بکنه !! ولی بعد اون نمیتونه کنکور بده و باید تکلیفش رو مشخص بکنه ! 
> 
> منتها چون ایشون فقط 2.5 سال وقت دارن واسه پاس کردن واحداشون که مدت زمان کمیه ! من توصیه میکنم بهشون درساشون رو خیلی خوب بخونن و تو رشته مورد نظرشون تو کنکور قبول بشن ! و گرنه تو این مدت کم اون رشته رو نمیتونن پاس کنن و به هر جهت باید انصراف بدن و برن یه دانشگاه یا یه رشته جدید ! اینجوری عمرشون هم هدر میره !


انصراف میده به احتمال صد در صد . چون عذاب وجدان داره که الکی شهریه میده و واحدی پاس نمیکنه . بعدشم احساس میکنه اگه انصراف بده بیشتر درس رو جدی میگیره چون میدونه دیگه اخرین فرصت هست براش . دیگه امسال هرچی شد دیگه قصد کنکور نداره . چون امسال فکر کنم چندمین کنکورشه . یا امسال یا بازم امسال !
فقط نگران بود که نظام وظیفه بهش گیر بده تو این 2/5 چرا هیچ واحدی پاس نکردی که دوستان میگن مشکلی نیست

----------


## FaaRshD

> انصراف میده به احتمال صد در صد . چون عذاب وجدان داره که الکی شهریه میده و واحدی پاس نمیکنه . بعدشم احساس میکنه اگه انصراف بده بیشتر درس رو جدی میگیره چون میدونه دیگه اخرین فرصت هست براش . دیگه امسال هرچی شد دیگه قصد کنکور نداره . چون امسال فکر کنم چندمین کنکورشه . یا امسال یا بازم امسال !
> فقط نگران بود که نظام وظیفه بهش گیر بده تو این 2/5 چرا هیچ واحدی پاس نکردی که دوستان میگن مشکلی نیست


نه بابا به خاطر این جور چیزا به کسی گیر نمیدن ! .. ولی اگه تا زمان مقرر فارغ التحصیل نشن ، گیر میدن !

----------


## Mahdi.T

> خب دوست عزیز اینطوری نیست یکی که انصراف میداده براش اون موقع قانون یک ساله بوده رو بکنن 6 ماه . اگر بخوان تغییر بدن برای کسانی که بعد از تصویب اون قانون انصراف میدن قانون جدید اجرا میشه . درسته ؟؟


نگاه کن دوست من 
من که نگفتم صددرصد مشکل پیش میاد
بعدش نظام وظیفه یه ارگانی هستش که اصلا انعطاف نداره یعنی اگر هم قانون عوض بشه ممکنه تر و خشک با هم بسوزه.ببین میگم ممکنه واسه همین میگم کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه
من خودم شخریور انصراف میدم

----------


## Mahdi.T

> انصراف میده به احتمال صد در صد . چون عذاب وجدان داره که الکی شهریه میده و واحدی پاس نمیکنه . بعدشم احساس میکنه اگه انصراف بده بیشتر درس رو جدی میگیره چون میدونه دیگه اخرین فرصت هست براش . دیگه امسال هرچی شد دیگه قصد کنکور نداره . چون امسال فکر کنم چندمین کنکورشه . یا امسال یا بازم امسال !
> فقط نگران بود که نظام وظیفه بهش گیر بده تو این 2/5 چرا هیچ واحدی پاس نکردی که دوستان میگن مشکلی نیست


همونطور که گفتم اصلا واسه نظام وظیفه مهم نیست که تو دانشگاه قبلی چه شرایطی بوده
این وظیفه دانشگاهه که کسی که از مرخصی های مجازش گذشته واسش محدودیت ایجاد کنه که بستگی به دانشگاه داره و شما میگی که دانشگاه گفته مشکلی نیست(چون اون داره پولشو میگیره و واسش مهم نیست.پ)شما وقتی که انصراف میدی دانشگاه به تظام وظیفه اعلام میکنه واز اون موقع به بعد یکسال وقت داری همین
البته بعدش باید نامه انطراف از دانشگاه رو ببری پیش پلیس+۱۰
بازم مشکلی هست؟

----------


## کنکوری 96

> همونطور که گفتم اصلا واسه نظام وظیفه مهم نیست که تو دانشگاه قبلی چه شرایطی بوده
> این وظیفه دانشگاهه که کسی که از مرخصی های مجازش گذشته واسش محدودیت ایجاد کنه که بستگی به دانشگاه داره و شما میگی که دانشگاه گفته مشکلی نیست(چون اون داره پولشو میگیره و واسش مهم نیست.پ)شما وقتی که انصراف میدی دانشگاه به تظام وظیفه اعلام میکنه واز اون موقع به بعد یکسال وقت داری همین
> البته بعدش باید نامه انطراف از دانشگاه رو ببری پیش پلیس+۱۰
> بازم مشکلی هست؟


*یه دنیا ممنون . خدا خیرتون بده*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> نه بابا به خاطر این جور چیزا به کسی گیر نمیدن ! .. ولی اگه تا زمان مقرر فارغ التحصیل نشن ، گیر میدن !


مثلا گیرشون اینه که بعد 5 سال فارغ التحصیل نشی باید بری خدمت . درسته ؟؟!! راستی قضیه این مدرک معادل چیه که میگن داشته باشی دوباره تو اون مقطع بهت معافیت تحصیلی نمیدن ؟ البته مدرک معادل اصلا بهم تعلق نمگیره !!

----------


## FaaRshD

> مثلا گیرشون اینه که بعد 5 سال فارغ التحصیل نشی باید بری خدمت . درسته ؟؟!! راستی قضیه این مدرک معادل چیه که میگن داشته باشی دوباره تو اون مقطع بهت معافیت تحصیلی نمیدن ؟ البته مدرک معادل اصلا بهم تعلق نمگیره !!


اره بعد 5 سال که شما هیچ واحدی پاس نکردی ! دانشگاه طبق قانون شما رو اخراج میکنه ! شما هم تا 1 سال وقت داری وضعیتت رو مشخص کنی !  میتونی کنکور بدی بری یه دانشگاه دیگه یا میتونی اصلا بدون کنکور بری یه دانشگاه یا یه رشته دیگه ! یا اینکه بری سربازی ! 

فقط اینو میتونم بهت بگم که بعد اتمام اون 5 سال ، دیگه سنوات اضافی نگیر ! اگه بگیری دیگه نمیتونی انصراف بدی ! 

مدرک معادل بعد پاس کردن 80 واحد به دانشجو تعلق میگیره ! این مورد رو اطلاع دقیق ندارم ولی من جای شما باشم امسال و نهایتا سال دیگه کار رو تموم میکنم ! چون شما با این وضعیت دانشگاه رو نمیتونین تموم کنین پس بهتره کنکور بدین و یه رشته خوب قبول بشین ..

----------


## کنکوری 96

> اره بعد 5 سال که شما هیچ واحدی پاس نکردی ! دانشگاه طبق قانون شما رو اخراج میکنه ! شما هم تا 1 سال وقت داری وضعیتت رو مشخص کنی !  میتونی کنکور بدی بری یه دانشگاه دیگه یا میتونی اصلا بدون کنکور بری یه دانشگاه یا یه رشته دیگه ! یا اینکه بری سربازی ! 
> 
> فقط اینو میتونم بهت بگم که بعد اتمام اون 5 سال ، دیگه سنوات اضافی نگیر ! اگه بگیری دیگه نمیتونی انصراف بدی ! 
> 
> مدرک معادل بعد پاس کردن 80 واحد به دانشجو تعلق میگیره ! این مورد رو اطلاع دقیق ندارم ولی من جای شما باشم امسال و نهایتا سال دیگه کار رو تموم میکنم ! چون شما با این وضعیت دانشگاه رو نمیتونین تموم کنین پس بهتره کنکور بدین و یه رشته خوب قبول بشین ..


تو همین ماه انصرافش قطعیه دیگه . ممنونم از شما بابت حوصله ای که تو جواب دادن گذاشتین . انشاالله موفق باشید

----------


## کنکوری 96

> اره بعد 5 سال که شما هیچ واحدی پاس نکردی ! دانشگاه طبق قانون شما رو اخراج میکنه ! شما هم تا 1 سال وقت داری وضعیتت رو مشخص کنی !  میتونی کنکور بدی بری یه دانشگاه دیگه یا میتونی اصلا بدون کنکور بری یه دانشگاه یا یه رشته دیگه ! یا اینکه بری سربازی ! 
> 
> فقط اینو میتونم بهت بگم که بعد اتمام اون 5 سال ، دیگه سنوات اضافی نگیر ! اگه بگیری دیگه نمیتونی انصراف بدی ! 
> 
> مدرک معادل بعد پاس کردن 80 واحد به دانشجو تعلق میگیره ! این مورد رو اطلاع دقیق ندارم ولی من جای شما باشم امسال و نهایتا سال دیگه کار رو تموم میکنم ! چون شما با این وضعیت دانشگاه رو نمیتونین تموم کنین پس بهتره کنکور بدین و یه رشته خوب قبول بشین ..


*فقط میخواستم بدونم بعد از انصراف از دانشگاه وضعیت نظام وظیفه تو پلیس + 10 میشه یک سال معافیت ؟؟ مثلا برم پلیس + 10 بگم وضعیت نظام وظیفم در حال حاضر چیه چی جوابی بهم خواهند داد ؟؟؟*

----------


## FaaRshD

> *فقط میخواستم بدونم بعد از انصراف از دانشگاه وضعیت نظام وظیفه تو پلیس + 10 میشه یک سال معافیت ؟؟ مثلا برم پلیس + 10 بگم وضعیت نظام وظیفم در حال حاضر چیه چی جوابی بهم خواهند داد ؟؟؟*


یه فرم انصراف اولیه هست که میری اونو امضا میکنی و میدی به مدیر اموزش ! بعدش دو جور پروسه داریم اونم بر اساس دانشگاهه ! 

1 - بعضی از دانشگاه ها کارها رو خودشون بر عهده میگیرن .. مثلا کاغذ میفرستن به پلیس +10 و کارها رو خودشون اوکی میکنن و فقط میمونه که شما باهاشون تسویه حساب بکنین ! کاغذ رو که میفرستن به پلیس +10 اونا تو سیستم ثبت میکنن که ایشون انصرافیه و 6 ماه الی 1 سال بستگی به وضعیتش وقت داره که تکلیفش رو مشخص بکنه ! 

2 - تو این مرحله اکثر کارها بر عهده شماست ! اینکه شما فرم اولیه رو امضا میکنین میدین به مدیر اموزش ، بعد میرین حسابداری تا تسویه حساب کامل ! مدیر اموزش هم کاغذ رو میبره واسه واسه امضای رییس و یکی دو جای دیگه واسه امضا ! شما که تسویه حساب کنی به صورت کامل ! اونا هم برگه انصراف رو میدن بهت ! هم میبری پلیس +10 هم میبری واسه دانشگاهی که میخوای ثبت نام بکنی .. بعدش اون دانشگاه ثانویه یه کاغذ میده به پلیس +10 وضعیتت رو دوباره برمیگردونه به معافیت تحصیل ! 

یه نمونه فرم انصراف 

Download

----------


## کنکوری 96

> یه فرم انصراف اولیه هست که میری اونو امضا میکنی و میدی به مدیر اموزش ! بعدش دو جور پروسه داریم اونم بر اساس دانشگاهه ! 
> 
> 1 - بعضی از دانشگاه ها کارها رو خودشون بر عهده میگیرن .. مثلا کاغذ میفرستن به پلیس +10 و کارها رو خودشون اوکی میکنن و فقط میمونه که شما باهاشون تسویه حساب بکنین ! کاغذ رو که میفرستن به پلیس +10 اونا تو سیستم ثبت میکنن که ایشون انصرافیه و 6 ماه الی 1 سال بستگی به وضعیتش وقت داره که تکلیفش رو مشخص بکنه ! 
> 
> 2 - تو این مرحله اکثر کارها بر عهده شماست ! اینکه شما فرم اولیه رو امضا میکنین میدین به مدیر اموزش ، بعد میرین حسابداری تا تسویه حساب کامل ! مدیر اموزش هم کاغذ رو میبره واسه واسه امضای رییس و یکی دو جای دیگه واسه امضا ! شما که تسویه حساب کنی به صورت کامل ! اونا هم برگه انصراف رو میدن بهت ! هم میبری پلیس +10 هم میبری واسه دانشگاهی که میخوای ثبت نام بکنی .. بعدش اون دانشگاه ثانویه یه کاغذ میده به پلیس +10 وضعیتت رو دوباره برمیگردونه به معافیت تحصیل ! 
> 
> یه نمونه فرم انصراف 
> 
> Download


فقط من الان که نمیخوام دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم اون برگه ای که گفتین باید ببرم دانشگاه دستم میمونه تا موقع ثبتنام دانشگاه جدید ؟؟؟ اصلا بعد انصراف چیزی میدن دست ادم که مثلا شخص دانشجوی انصرافی هست و یک سال مهلت تحصیل مجدد داره ؟؟؟؟( سوال دوم خیلی مهمه برام )

----------


## mehrdadlord

> فقط من الان که نمیخوام دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم اون برگه ای که گفتین باید ببرم دانشگاه دستم میمونه تا موقع ثبتنام دانشگاه جدید ؟؟؟ اصلا بعد انصراف چیزی میدن دست ادم که مثلا شخص دانشجوی انصرافی هست و یک سال مهلت تحصیل مجدد داره ؟؟؟؟( سوال دوم خیلی مهمه برام )


سوال منم هس

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## FaaRshD

> فقط من الان که نمیخوام دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم اون برگه ای که گفتین باید ببرم دانشگاه دستم میمونه تا موقع ثبتنام دانشگاه جدید ؟؟؟ اصلا بعد انصراف چیزی میدن دست ادم که مثلا شخص دانشجوی انصرافی هست و یک سال مهلت تحصیل مجدد داره ؟؟؟؟( سوال دوم خیلی مهمه برام )


نامه رو که بردی پیش پلیس +10 و وضعیتت رو تغییر دادی به دانشجوی انصرافی ! بعدی فکر کنم 6 ماه وقت داری وضعیتت رو مشخص کنی ! 

بعد هم میری دانشگاه واسه تسویه حساب ! از اون قسمت اداری یه نامه میگیری یا اینکه تو فرم انصراف علامت میزنن که من تسویه حساب کامل انجام شد ! بستگی به فرم های انصراف هر دانشگاه داره .. بعضی از دانشگاه ها فرم ندارن و روی a4 توضیحات رو مینویسن ! این کاغذ یا رسید رو نگه میدارین واسه ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید ! ممکنه لازم باشه ممکنه لازم نباشه ولی محض احتیاط نگه ـش دارین ! 

بعدش میری از بایگانی مدارکت رو تحویل میگیری و نگه میداری تا زمان ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید !

----------


## کنکوری 96

> نامه رو که بردی پیش پلیس +10 و وضعیتت رو تغییر دادی به دانشجوی انصرافی ! بعدی فکر کنم 6 ماه وقت داری وضعیتت رو مشخص کنی ! 
> 
> بعد هم میری دانشگاه واسه تسویه حساب ! از اون قسمت اداری یه نامه میگیری یا اینکه تو فرم انصراف علامت میزنن که من تسویه حساب کامل انجام شد ! بستگی به فرم های انصراف هر دانشگاه داره .. بعضی از دانشگاه ها فرم ندارن و روی a4 توضیحات رو مینویسن ! این کاغذ یا رسید رو نگه میدارین واسه ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید ! ممکنه لازم باشه ممکنه لازم نباشه ولی محض احتیاط نگه ـش دارین ! 
> 
> بعدش میری از بایگانی مدارکت رو تحویل میگیری و نگه میداری تا زمان ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید !


ببخشید مگه یک سال نیست مهلت بعد از انصراف ؟؟؟ خود سایت نظام وظیفه که زده یک سال
حالا شما مطمئنی دانشگاه پیام نور یه فرم  یا برگه میده که داشته باشیم برای دانشگاه جدید که نشون بده دانشجوی انصرافی هستیم ؟؟؟

----------


## FaaRshD

> ببخشید مگه یک سال نیست مهلت بعد از انصراف ؟؟؟ خود سایت نظام وظیفه که زده یک سال
> حالا شما مطمئنی دانشگاه پیام نور یه فرم  یا برگه میده که داشته باشیم برای دانشگاه جدید که نشون بده دانشجوی انصرافی هستیم ؟؟؟


اون فرم انصرافی که شما پر کردی ، همون پایینش یه قسمت داره که پرش میکنن که ایشون تسویه حساب کامل کردن و انصراف دارن و اخرش یه نسخه ـش رو تحویل شما میدن ! چون بعضی از دانشگاه ها میخوان اون کاغذ رو ! بعضی واحد ها هم که نمیخوان .. اینم شرایط داره مثلا بدون ازمون ها کلا نمیخوان ولی با ازمون ها چرا میخوان این کاغذ رو .. اینا رو باید از دانشگاهی که ازش انصراف دادین بپرسین .. هر دانشگاه یه سیاست کاری متفاوت داره .. 

شما موقعی که برگه انصراف رو میدی به دانشگاه ! اونا یه نامه میدن به پلیس +10 و یا میدن به شما که ببری اونجا ! بعد تو سیستم نظام وظیفه میزنه شما دانشجوی انصرافی هستی و از اون موقع 6 ماه تا یک سال وقت داری تا وضعیتت رو مشخص بکنی ! این 6 ماه تا 1 سال هم بستگی داره به وضعیت ! اونو باید از نظام وظیقه بپرسین !

----------


## کنکوری 96

> اون فرم انصرافی که شما پر کردی ، همون پایینش یه قسمت داره که پرش میکنن که ایشون تسویه حساب کامل کردن و انصراف دارن و اخرش یه نسخه ـش رو تحویل شما میدن ! چون بعضی از دانشگاه ها میخوان اون کاغذ رو ! بعضی واحد ها هم که نمیخوان .. اینم شرایط داره مثلا بدون ازمون ها کلا نمیخوان ولی با ازمون ها چرا میخوان این کاغذ رو .. اینا رو باید از دانشگاهی که ازش انصراف دادین بپرسین .. هر دانشگاه یه سیاست کاری متفاوت داره .. 
> 
> شما موقعی که برگه انصراف رو میدی به دانشگاه ! اونا یه نامه میدن به پلیس +10 و یا میدن به شما که ببری اونجا ! بعد تو سیستم نظام وظیفه میزنه شما دانشجوی انصرافی هستی و از اون موقع 6 ماه تا یک سال وقت داری تا وضعیتت رو مشخص بکنی ! این 6 ماه تا 1 سال هم بستگی داره به وضعیت ! اونو باید از نظام وظیقه بپرسین !


چه وضعیتی ؟؟؟ مگه همه دانشجوهای انصرافی یک سال وقت ندارن ؟؟!! خود نظام وظیفه چندین بار پرسیدم گفتن یک سال مهلت هست برای هر دانشجو

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری 96


چه وضعیتی ؟؟؟ مگه همه دانشجوهای انصرافی کی سال وقت ندارن ؟؟!! خود نظام وظیفه چندین بار پرسیدم گفتن یک سال مهلت هست برای هر دانشجو



دانشجویان

کارشناسی انصرافی یه سال وقت دارن*

----------


## FaaRshD

> چه وضعیتی ؟؟؟ مگه همه دانشجوهای انصرافی کی سال وقت ندارن ؟؟!! خود نظام وظیفه چندین بار پرسیدم گفتن یک سال مهلت هست برای هر دانشجو


ببین یه سری شرایط ممکنه پیش بیاد ! مثلا انصراف تو ترم دوم ! یا پاس کردن بیشتر از 70 واحد درسی و یه سری شرایط خاص دیگه .. اینجور شرایط هست دیگه .. 

یه بار دیگه از نظام وظیفه بپرس ممکنه یهویی همه چی عوض بشه ! مثلا سال 90 یهویی کارشناسی شد 5 سال ! قبلا 6 سال بود ! 

اگر هم فکر میکنی من چرت و پرت میگم میتونی به همون قانون که یه سال وقت داری استناد بکنی !

----------


## کنکوری 96

> ببین یه سری شرایط ممکنه پیش بیاد ! مثلا انصراف تو ترم دوم ! یا پاس کردن بیشتر از 70 واحد درسی و یه سری شرایط خاص دیگه .. اینجور شرایط هست دیگه .. 
> 
> یه بار دیگه از نظام وظیفه بپرس ممکنه یهویی همه چی عوض بشه ! مثلا سال 90 یهویی کارشناسی شد 5 سال ! قبلا 6 سال بود ! 
> 
> اگر هم فکر میکنی من چرت و پرت میگم میتونی به همون قانون که یه سال وقت داری استناد بکنی !


نه دوست عزیز این چه حرفیه اخه شما میزنی . من خیلی هم ممنونم که شما جواب سوالاتم رو میدین و دعاتون میکنم .
خب شما به من بگین شرایط رو : ورودی 93 کارشناسی پیوسته پیام نور هستم و 2 ترم قبلا مرخصی گرفتم و هیچ واحدی هم پاس نکردم و 4 روز دیگه میخوام انصراف بدم .

*ببینید من چندین بار از نظام وظیفه پرسیدم :*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *
> 
> 
> دانشجویان
> 
> کارشناسی انصرافی یه سال وقت دارن*


همه دانشجوای کارشناسی پیوسته که انصراف میدن این مهلت رو دارن ؟؟ هیچ واحدی هم پاس نشده .

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

سلام یه سوال دارم ؛ پسر عموی من سه سال آزاد خوند بعد انصراف داد و دوباره کنکور داد ورشته علوم آزمایشگاهی قبول شد ولی خودش میگفت بهم معافیت ندادن واسه همین نتونستم برم میخواستم ببینم مگه میشه همچین شرایطی ؟

----------


## amir_69

بچه ها منم دو سال پیش، همچین کاری میخاستم بکنم و انصراف بدم و معافیت دوباره بگیرم، ولی  نشد. 
این قانون تبصره ای داره که، نباید طول تحصیل رشته دوم و رشته اول، بیشتر از مدت قانونی معافیت رشته دوم باشه، 
مثلا شما یک سال دانشگاه درس خوندین بعدش قبول شدین، رشته جدید، آنوقت میتوانید معافیت مجدد بگیرین 
ولی بیشتر از دو سال باشه احتمال زیاد، . معافیت صادر نکنن.
بهتره . که از خود نظام وظیفه، برین بپرسین.، حضوری برین نظام وظیفه. قسمت معافیت تحصیلی، اونجا تبصره هاشو میبنین، حتی بروشور های مخصوص دارن، ازشون بخاین بهتون بدن.

----------


## mehrdadlord

> بچه ها منم دو سال پیش، همچین کاری میخاستم بکنم و انصراف بدم و معافیت دوباره بگیرم، ولی  نشد. 
> این قانون تبصره ای داره که، نباید طول تحصیل رشته دوم و رشته اول، بیشتر از مدت قانونی معافیت رشته دوم باشه، 
> مثلا شما یک سال دانشگاه درس خوندین بعدش قبول شدین، رشته جدید، آنوقت میتوانید معافیت مجدد بگیرین 
> ولی بیشتر از دو سال باشه احتمال زیاد، . معافیت صادر نکنن.
> بهتره . که از خود نظام وظیفه، برین بپرسین.، حضوری برین نظام وظیفه. قسمت معافیت تحصیلی، اونجا تبصره هاشو میبنین، حتی بروشور های مخصوص دارن، ازشون بخاین بهتون بدن.


یااااا خدااااا . من  چهار ترم خوندم . یه ترمم مرخصی گرفتم . یعنی معافیت نمیدن ؟!!!!

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrdadlord

> بچه ها منم دو سال پیش، همچین کاری میخاستم بکنم و انصراف بدم و معافیت دوباره بگیرم، ولی  نشد. 
> این قانون تبصره ای داره که، نباید طول تحصیل رشته دوم و رشته اول، بیشتر از مدت قانونی معافیت رشته دوم باشه، 
> مثلا شما یک سال دانشگاه درس خوندین بعدش قبول شدین، رشته جدید، آنوقت میتوانید معافیت مجدد بگیرین 
> ولی بیشتر از دو سال باشه احتمال زیاد، . معافیت صادر نکنن.
> بهتره . که از خود نظام وظیفه، برین بپرسین.، حضوری برین نظام وظیفه. قسمت معافیت تحصیلی، اونجا تبصره هاشو میبنین، حتی بروشور های مخصوص دارن، ازشون بخاین بهتون بدن.





احتمالا منظورتون اینه ؟

اگه از لیسانس انصراف بدم دوبارع نمیتونم برم کارشناسی بخونم . ولی مقطع جدید مثل پزشکی دارو دندون معافیت صادر میکنن :\ 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrdadlord

16- آيا دانشجويان انصرافي حق تحصيل مجدد را دارند؟

 جواب :بلي . مشمولان در طي مدت تحصيل از ديپلم تا دكتري صرفا 1 بار مي توانند از تحصيل انصراف و مجددا با پذيرفته شدن در دانشگاه به شرط : 1- عدم گذشت بیش از یکسال از تاریخ انصراف (قبل از اعزام به خدمت). 2- انصراف قبل از اتمام سنوات تحصیلی مصوب بوده باشد یعنی در سنوات ارفاقی نباشد .3-انصراف از تحصیل در مقطع ، با اخذ مدرک تحصیلی پایین تر نبوده باشد .(مثلا انصراف از کارشناسی پیوسته با اخذ مدرک کاردانی نباشد، مگر اینکه مدرک اخذ شده در سنوات مجاز تحصیل همان مقطع یعنی مقطع پایین تر به مشمول تعلق گرفته باشد که در این صورت در حکم فارغ التحصیل محسوب شده و ادامه تحصیل وی بلامانع می باشد)4- مقطع جدید ،تکراری نباشد.(یعنی قبلا از این مقطع فارغ التحصیل نشده باشد.)

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amir_69

نه.، منظورم این نیست،
 نظام وظیفه میگه شما مثلا دو سال از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده کردی، الان که مثلا پزشکی قبول شدن از هشت سال، دو سالشو استفاده کردی و فقط شش سال معافیت شامل میشه.،  به همین خاطر که در شش سال نمیشه دکترل گرفت درخواست معافیت، احتمالا رد بشه. 
قانون دو سال پیش این بود، چون منم مجبور شدم خدمت سربازی برم، بخاطر همین تبصره. 
بهترین کار ممکنه. آینه   پس فردا پاشی  بری نظام وظیفه شهرتان،  قسمت معافیت تحصیلی، شرایط تو دقیق بهشون بگو، ببین چی میگن، حتی از مشاوره هم بپرس،

----------


## amir_69

آلبته بگما این حرف من مال دو سال پیش هستش، قانون های نظام وظیفه سال پیش تغییر کردن، ایشالااااا این تبصره رو هم لغو کردن، نگران نباش 
ولی حتما برو بپرس،تا  خیالت راحت باشه،

----------


## mehrdadlord

> آلبته بگما این حرف من مال دو سال پیش هستش، قانون های نظام وظیفه سال پیش تغییر کردن، ایشالااااا این تبصره رو هم لغو کردن، نگران نباش 
> ولی حتما برو بپرس،تا  خیالت راحت باشه،


مرسی. باشه حتما میپرسم . ولی اگه اینطور باشه رتبه یک تجربی  امسال از سال چهارم س
شریف انصراف داد ! خیلی از بچه های دانشگاهمن انصراف دادن ولی خب من سال سومم و ترم ۵ ... نمیدونم والا ... 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrdadlord

> نه.، منظورم این نیست،
>  نظام وظیفه میگه شما مثلا دو سال از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده کردی، الان که مثلا پزشکی قبول شدن از هشت سال، دو سالشو استفاده کردی و فقط شش سال معافیت شامل میشه.،  به همین خاطر که در شش سال نمیشه دکترل گرفت درخواست معافیت، احتمالا رد بشه. 
> قانون دو سال پیش این بود، چون منم مجبور شدم خدمت سربازی برم، بخاطر همین تبصره. 
> بهترین کار ممکنه. آینه   پس فردا پاشی  بری نظام وظیفه شهرتان،  قسمت معافیت تحصیلی، شرایط تو دقیق بهشون بگو، ببین چی میگن، حتی از مشاوره هم بپرس،


خیلی نگران شدم ...میشه بگید ترم چند بودید .رشتتون چی بود . چی و کجا قبول  شدید که نتونستین ثبت نام کنید و رفتید خدمت ؟ 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amir_69

خب گفتم شاید قانون تغییر کرده، این تبصره هم حذف شده،
شایدم  کارت پایان خدمت دارن.
من ترم چهارم. بودم که اینکارو کردم.  بعدش نظام وظیفه تبصره رو گفت نشد، منم رفتم خدمت.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری 96


همه دانشجوای کارشناسی پیوسته که انصراف میدن این مهلت رو دارن ؟؟ هیچ واحدی هم پاس نشده .


بله

دوست عزیز...خیلی از تجربیا که میرن پیام نور   واسه چی؟واسه همین معافیت مجدد دیگه...حالا  بازم قبول نشن بازم میمونن..من فامیلم رییس نام وظیفه بود ...گفت یه سال مهلت دارن*

----------


## mehrdadlord

> خب گفتم شاید قانون تغییر کرده، این تبصره هم حذف شده،
> شایدم  کارت پایان خدمت دارن.
> من ترم چهارم. بودم که اینکارو کردم.  بعدش نظام وظیفه تبصره رو گفت نشد، منم رفتم خدمت.


خب چند سالتون بود ؟ پزشکی قبول شدید  یا کارشناسی ؟ 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *
> 
> بله
> 
> دوست عزیز...خیلی از تجربیا که میرن پیام نور   واسه چی؟واسه همین معافیت مجدد دیگه...حالا  بازم قبول نشن بازم میمونن..من فامیلم رییس نام وظیفه بود ...گفت یه سال مهلت دارن*


بعد ببخشید حرف های این دوستمون میگن که تمدید نمیشه رو تایید میکنید ؟؟؟ فکر میکنم دارن اشتباه میکنن

----------


## کنکوری 96

> خب چند سالتون بود ؟ پزشکی قبول شدید  یا کارشناسی ؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


من احساس میکنم ایشون کاملا در اشتباه هستند ! حتما قبلا انصراف داده بودن و برای سومین بار بهشون معافیت مجدد ندادند . واگرنه تو خود سایت وظیفه نوشته و همینطور با شماره 096480 هم مشاورا جواب میدن که از دیپلم تا دکترا میتونی انصراف بدی و یک معافیت تحصیلی مجدد 5 ساله صادر خواهد شد . اگه اینطوری که میگن باشه پس رتبه یک امسال چطوری رفت پزشکی ؟؟!!!! اصلا نگران نباشید

----------


## کنکوری 96

> سلام یه سوال دارم ؛ پسر عموی من سه سال آزاد خوند بعد انصراف داد و دوباره کنکور داد ورشته علوم آزمایشگاهی قبول شد ولی خودش میگفت بهم معافیت ندادن واسه همین نتونستم برم میخواستم ببینم مگه میشه همچین شرایطی ؟


خیررررررررر ! حتما قبلا انصراف داده بود و یا از مهلت یک ساله بیشتر گذشته بود

----------


## mehrdadlord

> من احساس میکنم ایشون کاملا در اشتباه هستند ! حتما قبلا انصراف داده بودن و برای سومین بار بهشون معافیت مجدد ندادند . واگرنه تو خود سایت وظیفه نوشته و همینطور با شماره 096480 هم مشاورا جواب میدن که از دیپلم تا دکترا میتونی انصراف بدی و یک معافیت تحصیلی مجدد 5 ساله صادر خواهد شد . اگه اینطوری که میگن باشه پس رتبه یک امسال چطوری رفت پزشکی ؟؟!!!! اصلا نگران نباشید


۵ ساله ؟ خب پزشکی دندون که شیش هفت سال معافیت لازم داره .. 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## کنکوری 96

> ۵ ساله ؟ خب پزشکی دندون که شیش هفت سال معافیت لازم داره .. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


به همون نسبت معافیت مجدد صادر میکنن

----------


## amir_69

> من احساس میکنم ایشون کاملا در اشتباه هستند ! حتما قبلا انصراف داده بودن و برای سومین بار بهشون معافیت مجدد ندادند . واگرنه تو خود سایت وظیفه نوشته و همینطور با شماره 096480 هم مشاورا جواب میدن که از دیپلم تا دکترا میتونی انصراف بدی و یک معافیت تحصیلی مجدد 5 ساله صادر خواهد شد . اگه اینطوری که میگن باشه پس رتبه یک امسال چطوری رفت پزشکی ؟؟!!!! اصلا نگران نباشید


سلام، من اولین معافیت تحصیلیم بود و میخاستم معافیت مجدد رو بگیرم، که بنا به قانون دو سال پیش، این تبصره بود،  تبصره  ها رو روی سایت ننوشتن، 
حالا من نمیگم حتما این قانون، الانم هستش،  شاید  امسال حذف شده.
بهترین کار ممکنه آینه، مراجعه حضوری به نظام وظیفه، قسمت تحصیلات و معافیت تحصیلی. ، شرایط رو توضیح بدی.  اونا جواب بدن.
چون قوانین نظام وظیفه، سال پیش تغییرات زیادی داشت.

----------


## amir_69

> ۵ ساله ؟ خب پزشکی دندون که شیش هفت سال معافیت لازم داره .. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


داداش، تو فردا برو نظام وظیفه، با دقت، سوال تو بپرس، شرایط تو هم بگو. 
آنوقت خیالت راحت میشه
نتیجه رو بیا اینجا هم بگو،

----------


## کنکوری 96

> داداش، تو فردا برو نظام وظیفه، با دقت، سوال تو بپرس، شرایط تو هم بگو. 
> آنوقت خیالت راحت میشه
> نتیجه رو بیا اینجا هم بگو،


*اونا اطلاعات جامع و جدید ندارن دوست عزیز . بهترین کار تماس با سامانه مشاوره مرکزی هست 096480 . اونا قوانین بروز و جدید رو میدونن . من خدم باهاشون یه بار نه بلکه چندین بار تماس گرفتم تو 2 سال اخیر و همیشه بهم گفتن که معافیت جدید صادر خواهد شد . مشکلی نیست
درضمن شما دقت کنید گفتن از دیپلم تا دکتری هرکس میتونه یه بار میتونه انصراف بده و اگر حرف شما درست بود باید میگفتن در سال اول دانشگاه یا سال اول دکتری فقط حق انصراف دارین . شما حتما یه مشکل دیگه ای داشتین
شما اصلا از کدوم تبصره حرف میزنی ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! میشه دقیقا بفرمایید ؟!
شما حتما مدرک معدل گرفتین که معافیت مجدد ندادن .*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری 96


بعد ببخشید حرف های این دوستمون میگن که تمدید نمیشه رو تایید میکنید ؟؟؟ فکر میکنم دارن اشتباه میکنن


اگه مدرک معادل کاردانی نداشته باشی میشه مجدد معافیت گرفت یک بار انصراف میشه*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *
> 
> اگه مدرک معادل کاردانی نداشته باشی میشه مجدد معافیت گرفت یک بار انصراف میشه*


من هیچ واحدی پاس نکردم . پس مدرک معادل بهم تعلق نمیگیره

----------


## mehrdadlord

من امروز از بخش معافیت تحصیلی پلیس +۱۰ شهرمون پرسیدم با اطمینان گفت معافیت صادر میشه برات !

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

ایشالا که میشه 

هرفرد یک بار در طول تحصیلیش میتونه انصراف بگیره و دوباره واسش معافیت صادر میشه

----------


## کنکوری 96

> ایشالا که میشه 
> 
> هرفرد یک بار در طول تحصیلیش میتونه انصراف بگیره و دوباره واسش معافیت صادر میشه


پس مشکلی نیست . بنظرتون مشکل اون دوستان که گفتن معافیت براشون صادر نشد چی میتونسته باشه ؟؟؟

----------


## کنکوری 96

> من امروز از بخش معافیت تحصیلی پلیس +۱۰ شهرمون پرسیدم با اطمینان گفت معافیت صادر میشه برات !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


قاضی کتی پرسیدی ؟؟؟؟ 
میگم بند 8 قانون زیر رو بخون خیلی عجیبه . منظورش چیه ؟؟؟

پورتال دانشگاه پیام نور-اداره کل خدمات آموزشی

----------


## mehrdadlord

> قاضی کتی پرسیدی ؟؟؟؟ 
> میگم بند 8 قانون زیر رو بخون خیلی عجیبه . منظورش چیه ؟؟؟
> 
> پورتال دانشگاه پیام نور-اداره کل خدمات آموزشی


ببین . داره میگه اگه مثلا تا ۹۸ معافیت تحصیلی داری . شد سال ۹۸ و  نتونستی درستو تموم کنی بگی میخام انصراف بدم اخراجی محسوب میشی نه انصرافی !  



Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## کنکوری 96

> ببین . داره میگه اگه مثلا تا ۹۸ معافیت تحصیلی داری . شد سال ۹۸ و  نتونستی درستو تموم کنی بگی میخام انصراف بدم اخراجی محسوب میشی نه انصرافی !  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


*من امروز انصراف دادم . تموم شد
از چندتا پلیس +10 هم پرسیدم همشون گفتن یک سال وقت داری و مجدد برات صادر میشه . خود دانشگاه هم یه نامه داد گفت سه یا چهار ماه دیگه ببر پلیس +10 و الان با خیال راحت بشین بخون*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری 96


من امروز انصراف دادم . تموم شد
از چندتا پلیس +10 هم پرسیدم همشون گفتن یک سال وقت داری و مجدد برات صادر میشه . خود دانشگاه هم یه نامه داد گفت سه یا چهار ماه دیگه ببر پلیس +10 و الان با خیال راحت بشین بخون


خب قانون همینه دیگه یه سال برای همس...و خب زمان انصرافم برای کنکور مجدد مهمه....برگه انصراف یدونه خودشون میفرستن به نظام وظیفه...و میتونی خودت بگیری یا پست میکنن*

----------


## mehrdadlord

> *
> 
> خب قانون همینه دیگه یه سال برای همس...و خب زمان انصرافم برای کنکور مجدد مهمه....برگه انصراف یدونه خودشون میفرستن به نظام وظیفه...و میتونی خودت بگیری یا پست میکنن*


من ۱۴ هم درخواست دادم ولی وزارت بهداشت هنوز میزان جریمه رو مشخص نکرده ؟ انصرافم کی قطعی میشه ؟ این پروسه یک ماهه که به طرف فرصت میدن تا برگرده بعد  انصراف قطعی محسوب میشه بعد از تسویه کاملع یا بعد از درخواست انصراف ؟

***م به این مملکت بی سر و ته با این قانونای عجیب و غریبش !

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *
> 
> خب قانون همینه دیگه یه سال برای همس...و خب زمان انصرافم برای کنکور مجدد مهمه....برگه انصراف یدونه خودشون میفرستن به نظام وظیفه...و میتونی خودت بگیری یا پست میکنن*


*الان پس این برگه که بهم دادن نبرم پلیس + 10 ؟؟ خودشون میفرستن ؟؟ پس چرا گفتن چهار یا پنج ماه دیگه ببر ؟!! من تا این نامه نبرم اون یک سال معافیت چطور حساب میشه ؟؟ از همون تاریخ که تو نامه زده شروع میشه درسته ؟*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری 96


الان پس این برگه که بهم دادن نبرم پلیس + 10 ؟؟ خودشون میفرستن ؟؟ پس چرا گفتن چهار یا پنج ماه دیگه ببر ؟!! من تا این نامه نبرم اون یک سال معافیت چطور حساب میشه ؟؟ از همون تاریخ که تو نامه زده شروع میشه درسته ؟


چرا

گفتن بعد5ماه؟؟نه اونا هر چی گفتن شما اونکارو کن...چون دانشگاه ما کارشناس اموزش دانشکده میفرسته نظام وظیفه از نظام وظیفه یه نامه بعد یه هفته میاد که نامه انصرافه.که روال شما فرق داره انگار...معافیت دوم از تاریخ انصراف محاسبه میشه*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *
> 
> چرا
> 
> گفتن بعد5ماه؟؟نه اونا هر چی گفتن شما اونکارو کن...چون دانشگاه ما کارشناس اموزش دانشکده میفرسته نظام وظیفه از نظام وظیفه یه نامه بعد یه هفته میاد که نامه انصرافه.که روال شما فرق داره انگار...معافیت دوم از تاریخ انصراف محاسبه میشه*


*الا من متوجه منظور شما نشدم اصلا
من همون روز نظام وظیفه هم رفتم و گفتن میتونی 4 ماه دیگه بیاری نامه رو یا میتونی موقع ثبت نام برای دانشگاه جدید هم بیاری که معلوم بشه فلان تاریخ انصراف دادی و معافیت جدید برات صادر کنیم . من بهش نگفتم پیام نورام !!!!
مگه خود دانشگاه درخواست لغو معافیت تحصیلی نمیفرسته برای نظام وظیفه ؟؟؟ یا من حتما باید نامه رو ببرم ؟؟ چطوریه من گیج شدم*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری 96


الا من متوجه منظور شما نشدم اصلا
من همون روز نظام وظیفه هم رفتم و گفتن میتونی 4 ماه دیگه بیاری نامه رو یا میتونی موقع ثبت نام برای دانشگاه جدید هم بیاری که معلوم بشه فلان تاریخ انصراف دادی و معافیت جدید برات صادر کنیم . من بهش نگفتم پیام نورام !!!!
مگه خود دانشگاه درخواست لغو معافیت تحصیلی نمیفرسته برای نظام وظیفه ؟؟؟ یا من حتما باید نامه رو ببرم ؟؟ چطوریه من گیج شدم


شرمنده شاید من بد توضیح دادم

اگه منظورت نامه انصرافه که دادن اره میتونی هنگام ثبت نام دانشگاهم ببری مشکلی نداری اصلا...اونزمانم میتونی...اره میفرسته دیگه...پیگیرم باشی ببینی فرستادن عالی میشه چون بعضیا تنبلی میکنن دیر میفرستن*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *
> 
> شرمنده شاید من بد توضیح دادم
> 
> اگه منظورت نامه انصرافه که دادن اره میتونی هنگام ثبت نام دانشگاهم ببری مشکلی نداری اصلا...اونزمانم میتونی...اره میفرسته دیگه...پیگیرم باشی ببینی فرستادن عالی میشه چون بعضیا تنبلی میکنن دیر میفرستن*


*خب اونا دیر بفرستن من مقصر هستم ایا ؟؟؟؟!
راستی میگم شما از صحت اطلاعات خودتون مطمئن هستین ؟؟؟ یعنی قبلا خودتون انصراف دادین و این مراحل رو طی کردین ؟؟*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کنکوری 96


خب اونا دیر بفرستن من مقصر هستم ایا ؟؟؟؟!
راستی میگم شما از صحت اطلاعات خودتون مطمئن هستین ؟؟؟ یعنی قبلا خودتون انصراف دادین و این مراحل رو طی کردین ؟؟


نه دیگه میفرستن حتما میگم شما کارتو محکم بگیر همین...
دستتون درد نکنه
اگه اطلاعات ناقصه ویا بنظرتون صحیح نیستن بیشتر تحقیق بکنید* :Yahoo (1): *
هم
دوستان طی کردن هم من از اموزش هرسال میپرسم*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *
> 
> نه دیگه میفرستن حتما میگم شما کارتو محکم بگیر همین...
> دستتون درد نکنه
> اگه اطلاعات ناقصه ویا بنظرتون صحیح نیستن بیشتر تحقیق بکنید**
> هم
> دوستان طی کردن هم من از اموزش هرسال میپرسم*


*نه اخه بعضی ها از این ور و اونور چیزایی شنیدن برای همین میگم ! پس من الان با خیال راحت بدون اینکه نامه ای که بهم دادن ببرم اینور و اونور بشینم درسم رو بخونم ؟*

----------


## mehrdadlord

> من ۱۴ هم درخواست دادم ولی وزارت بهداشت هنوز میزان جریمه رو مشخص نکرده ؟ انصرافم کی قطعی میشه ؟ این پروسه یک ماهه که به طرف فرصت میدن تا برگرده بعد  انصراف قطعی محسوب میشه بعد از تسویه کاملع یا بعد از درخواست انصراف ؟
> 
> ***م به این مملکت بی سر و ته با این قانونای عجیب و غریبش !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


کسی چیزی نمیدونه ؟ 😓

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## کنکوری 96

> کسی چیزی نمیدونه ؟ ������
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


 من انصراف دادم تو برگ انصرافم نوشته اخرین مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی . یعنی مدرک معادل ندادن بهم . یعنی مشکلی ندارم پس برای صدور معافیت جدید و فرصت یکساله ؟؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*آقا از وقتی که انصراف میدیم از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف قطعی حساب میشه ؟!
یا یه تایمی بگذره و همه کارای اداریش انجام یشه ؟!!؟!؟!؟
اصلا کسی که کلا دانشگاه نرفته و هیچ مدرکی هم تحویل نداده و معافیت مجدد نگرفته نیاز به رفتن به دانشگاه داره؟
ینی هرکی بخواد تا اخر بهمن انصرافش قطعی بشه باید زودتر اقدام بکنه؟*

----------

